# Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick



## Sim_V_ (2. Dezember 2013)

*Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit ProgDVB für meinen Mini DVB-T Stick. Ich wollte heute etwas aufnehmen und habe herausgefunden, dass ich dafür eine Pro Version brauche. Kann mit jemand ein Programm zum Aufnehmen und Widergeben, der DVB-T Sendet. Es sollte kostenlos sein und auf Win8 laufen.

Der Stick sieht so aus: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2031/tv141.jpg
Verpachung usw. habe ich nicht mehr, kenne also den genauen Namen des DVB-T sticks nicht


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

im Gerätemanager kannste doch die Hardware- Vendor-ID auslesen. dann wüsste man welcher es genau ist.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

der hersteller ist eigentlich hupe.

wenn das ding per bda-treiber im system hängt, würde ich das windows media center nehmen.  oder media portal.. oder dvbt-viewer von technisat.  ersteres ist die passendste lösung, mittleres ist kostenlos und von technisat gibts ne trial, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Sim_V_ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

In Geräte-Manager heißt das Teil IT9135 BDA Devie.
Meida center ist bei meiner Win8 Version nicht dabei und also nicht kostenlos.

Ich werde mit mal das „Media Portal“ ansehen…


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

wenn das media center 10 euro kostet, solltest du es dir kaufen.  die zeit, die man mit mediaportal schon bei der einrichtung verschwendet, übersteigt den zeitlichen gegenwert von 10€ sehr schnell.

meine testintallationen von MP (ich gucke mir alternativen zum WMC von zeit zu zeit an) hatten immer irgendwelche macken, die den betrieb gestört haben. 

am WMC stört mich eigentlich nichts; das habe ich im griff. ärgerlich war mit win8.1 nur, dass ich nochmal finanziell für DVB-C bluten musste, weil ich das mit zwei DVB-t tunern mische.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Sim_V_ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

Ich hab nur das normale Win 8.1 nicht das Pro also müsste ich 160€ fürs Mediacenter zahlen: Features hinzufügen - Microsoft Windows


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Player für IT9135 bda DVB-T Stick*

das ist mehr als meine pro inkl. mc gekostet hat. 

Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------

